# Makita 9557NB 4.5" Angle Grinder - does it have a hard case?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Will the aluminum case of the Makita 9557PBX1 grinder works with the 9557NB?

They are both 9557 series, and they are both 10-5/8" in length.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know, but if you look up "closed cell foam," that is the stuff you can use to make a form-fitting pad for a tool. You can make your own hard case for just about anything if you need to.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

depends on the model number.. most of the bigbox stores get the same tool but packaged differently.. one store gets it with a hard case.. someone else with a bag.. sometimes the tool comes bundled with a different tool


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one that hates when tools come in a bag?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

it depends on the tool, drills i prefer in a case it no only protects the tool and keeps it from bouncing around so the trigger gets pinned so it runs but also gives slots for storing bits.. nailers could care less i carry 6 nail guns so i keep em all in one container to save space


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Am I the only one that hates when tools come in a bag?


No. I hate bags.

I like to put all my tools away in their boxes and sit them up. The bags make it impossible to organize them the way I like it.


----------

